# newbie here, greetings!



## imported_NightHawk (Aug 18, 2011)

Hello everyone I have been a stalker of the forum for a while now, but have just joined this is my first post. I live in Utah and am just now starting to get into goats. I have a bottle raised saanen buck who is a year and half old, and two saanen doeling sisters 3 months old. I want to breed them this fall then probably wether him in the spring. Hope to get to know you all beter and maybe start attending some of the rendys and stuff.


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi, I'm in SLC. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## gsbswf (Apr 5, 2009)

Howdy NightHawk,

I am in Wyoming, welcome to the forum. My sister told me the other day that one of my goats and I look alike. I think your photo is not only excellent, put I think it proves the point of people looking like their pets. Their golden hair color in that light and the gentle and happy look on each of their faces is priceless. That sucker is a candidate for the NAPgA calendar if I ever saw one. 

Thanks for sharing,

Gregg


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

So cute! And your goat has lovely horns! Cuzco is jealous.


----------



## imported_NightHawk (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks guys! The little guy is my 2 year old and he thinks the goat is his best friend. The other one is Dragon(named for the horns) he is 16 months old or so. He was bottle fed by me and is a very nice looking buck imo. I will probably let him breed this fall and then wether him.


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi Nighthawk 

Welcome to the forum, 

I 2nd and 3rd or whatever on the photo, great one and belongs on a calendar. 

Looks like a real pair there. 

Dragon is going to have a beautiful set of horns by the time that he is mature. 

Whats your little guys name? You are starting him off right that is plain to see, he will be big help in the spring training all of those kids.


----------



## imported_NightHawk (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks guys! Coltan is my little boy. He is really funny because every day when I get home from work the first thing he does is start begging to go see Dragon. He was helping me with trimming his feet, if you notice he is holding a pair of snips and Dragon thought he had a treat for him. He likes to help me out. I am hoping to get a saddle but I'm not sure if Coltan will weigh too much before Dragon is big enough to carry him.


----------



## Cazz (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi Night Hawk and welcome! Dragon and Coltan are both very cute.  
I have our near-three year old wethers carrying five, six and seven year olds (who aren't really big or heavy) and they have no trouble. They don't notice the two-three year old riders at all really. On my website http://waygara.com/ the little girl in the top-right corner is nearly three, riding a nearly three-year-old wether. (the wether, Twinkle, is three weeks younger than the rider, Ellie) Twinkle is a really big boy, but wasn't really huge at a year and a half and was happy carrying light riders on occasion. (three-four year olds)
All the best with your girls and boys! 
Cheers,
Cazz


----------



## Cache Goats (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi Night Hawk,
I am a newby as well. I live in the cache valley area. I have just gotten into pack goats. I have a 6 month old Nubian that has hiked to Naomi peak with me, and a Nubian/Oberhalsi mix that is only about 4 weeks old. I am looking forward to packing and hiking with them in the future. This is a picture of my 4 year old son, our goat Violet, and our black lab "black". [attachment=0:12q6uq1g]Jax, Violet, and Black 1.jpg[/attachment:12q6uq1g]


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

Welcome to both of you! How can you go wrong with kids and goats? They all look well fed and very happy. Have fun!!


----------



## imported_NightHawk (Aug 18, 2011)

Hey Cache Goats, that is a very cool picture. What's the elevation in the picture? I am not sure where Naomi peak is... Up north somewhere? I live in utah county, but my grandpa is actually from cache valley.


----------



## Cache Goats (Aug 24, 2011)

Naomi peaks elevation is 9,980ft. It is the highest peak in the Cache Valley area. There are a few others that are close to that though. Last night I back packed into High Creek lake and I had my dog Black and our goat Violet. It is a really cool place. You should do it sometime if you have a chance. I started from High Creek Canyon which is about a 5.5 mile hike. You can also start from Tony Grove Lake and have someone pick you up in High Creek Canyon which is probably a little easier. I will attach a picture of the lake.


----------

